# Border collie pups at 4 weeks old (pic heavy)



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought I would update you all on the pups, all 8 are doing great and are eating solids which they love, they have grown so much and the time is going much too quickly  but I'm enjoying them while I can  I hope you like the pics, just click on them to make them bigger


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vixie..they look amazing.

Adorable


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

and more .......


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Oh vixie they are coming along beautifully.I've got my eye on the next to last 1,lol i'm sure that the first one i chose.*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I think this is enough for now lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

deb53 said:


> Vixie..they look amazing.
> 
> Adorable


thank you 



JANICE199 said:


> *Oh vixie they are coming along beautifully.I've got my eye on the next to last 1,lol i'm sure that the first one i chose.*


thanks Janice,
haha thats the tri boy hes a sweetie


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are lovely and really growing now.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow they are beautiful puppies,a real credit to you xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Freyja said:


> They are lovely and really growing now.


thank you 


Colsy said:


> Wow they are beautiful puppies,a real credit to you xxx


thanks Colsy, they are so loving and sweet, I want them all lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Vixie said:


> thank you
> 
> thanks Colsy, they are so loving and sweet, I want them all lol


Which one are you keeping?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Freyja said:


> Which one are you keeping?


I want to keep this one bit not sure I can yet, this is her


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

They're all lovely.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Awwwwww vixie they are lovely , mine have started solids now and are growing fast doesnt seem five mintues since they were born here they are aged 3 weeks


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Theyre adorable, i loveee the mostly white one! and the tri coloured boy.
 cuteeee i want them all :aureola:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww Leoti they are looking gorgeous, nice and chunky just like I like them lol 

they are so much fun aren't they, I have a video of them on the pc, I will add it a bit once its uploaded to photobucket, they are racing around and playing like lunatics now lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Theyre adorable, i loveee the mostly white one! and the tri coloured boy.
> cuteeee i want them all :aureola:


thank you  I love them all :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are all lovely, i bet you do want to keep them, lol, gorgeous,


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous :001_wub:

They are coming along really well! You must be so pleased with them.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow all them scrummy puppies.
I love border collies as you know.
I must not look,i must not look anymore.
I am getting broody again.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Vixie said:


> I want to keep this one bit not sure I can yet, this is her


She's a sweetie really cute.

I love the blue merle colour. Many years ago we had a short coated blue merle collie from the dogs home. Unfortunately he had to go back as he kept jumping out of the garden and it didn't metter how high we made the gate he could still jump it.The only way we could keep him in was to put him an a rope but someone complained to the RSPCA about him even thpough he had a kennel and came into the house during the day and next doors old dog was outside all the time.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

they are beautiful xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll pm you my addy i would like all of them please they are stunning puppies!x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Daynna said:


> I'll pm you my addy i would like all of them please they are stunning puppies!x


haha thank you , you had better be quick to get them before their new families lynch mob you lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sarybeagle said:


> they are beautiful xx


thank you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> awww they are all lovely, i bet you do want to keep them, lol, gorgeous,


yes I want to keep them all, they are so sweet and funny  they keep me very entertained and busy 


mistymilo said:


> Aww they are gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> They are coming along really well! You must be so pleased with them.


yes I'm very pleased with them, they are growing up quickly and are such lovely pups



Colsy said:


> Wow all them scrummy puppies.
> I love border collies as you know.
> I must not look,i must not look anymore.
> I am getting broody again.


haha how can you not look, once you have owned one you can never forget them  :thumbup1:


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

oh how sweet are all of them i have the greatest respect for breeders cos i could never do it ... i could never let any of them go!! i'd haveto move the hubby and kids out if the house cos there'd be no room for them!!!!
you must be so proud of mum and her lovely babies xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Freyja said:


> She's a sweetie really cute.
> 
> I love the blue merle colour. Many years ago we had a short coated blue merle collie from the dogs home. Unfortunately he had to go back as he kept jumping out of the garden and it didn't metter how high we made the gate he could still jump it.The only way we could keep him in was to put him an a rope but someone complained to the RSPCA about him even thpough he had a kennel and came into the house during the day and next doors old dog was outside all the time.


its a shame you couldn't keep him some people have nothing better to do than judge others, I'm sure he ended up in a great home though  my boy Raiden loves being outside, I have to call him in for food then he's at the back door asking to go out at soon as he's finished lol.

My old boy who is 16 now used to jump the gate all the time, he was a right Houdini lol we had to think up new and inventive ways to keep him in as he always figured things out after a few tries  but he has past all that now, I think he's to much of an old fart to bother now bless him lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

victoriaj said:


> oh how sweet are all of them i have the greatest respect for breeders cos i could never do it ... i could never let any of them go!! i'd haveto move the hubby and kids out if the house cos there'd be no room for them!!!!
> you must be so proud of mum and her lovely babies xxx


trust me I'm very tempted to do just that lol    yes I'm very proud of them all, they are a pleasure to have here  xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Stunning just stunning, what beautiful pups, such lovely colouring 

I really love the photo of the little girl Yawning Id have to have her


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Stunning just stunning, what beautiful pups, such lovely colouring
> 
> I really love the photo of the little girl Yawning Id have to have her


thank you, I love that picture as well, she is the only one left looking for a home as well lol


----------



## kelly-m-e (Jun 18, 2009)

just posted on another thread of yours then found this :blushing:

they are totally adorable! the merles with the ginger cheeks are the double of my max when he was a baby! your so lucky to have all those gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kelly-m-e said:


> just posted on another thread of yours then found this :blushing:
> 
> they are totally adorable! the merles with the ginger cheeks are the double of my max when he was a baby! your so lucky to have all those gorgeous puppies!


thank you , I saw your post and just added some up to date pictures on that thread they are 5 and a half weeks old now and running me ragged lol


----------

